# Cleaning old fish tank to house a Tarantula?



## gazzab (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got my hands on an old fish tank (plastic mesh cover) that I want to move my tarantula into. It's really dirty but I'm worried about using any sort of chemicals to clean it in case it affects my Rosie.

Any suggestions about what I could use to safely clean the tank? Thanks


----------



## mandipants (Jul 20, 2009)

*Recycling works!*

You shouldn't have any problem getting it cleaned up and made usable.  I actually just bought a dirty used terriarium.  Since you don't know where it's been, use a mild bleach solution (ten parts warm water, one part bleach)  you should add the bleach to the water, not the water to the bleach.  Scrub it, and rinse it VERY THOUGHLY.  And then rinse it again.  let it dry in the sun for 24 hours, double check to make sure there's not bleach smell, if there is, rinse it again.  and Wha-la!  Just like new!


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 20, 2009)

bleach with a triple rinse is fine


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 20, 2009)

in the past, i have had to razor blade some tanks used for salt water.  just be careful not to scratch the glass.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 20, 2009)

there is a quality organic PC scrubber with this sandy cleaner kind of like ajax that works wonders on glass. You can find it at any grocery store.


----------



## VryfastRR (Jul 20, 2009)

bleach is the best thing to use because it is easy to rinse out. bleach+water+scrub, rinse, rinse, rinse, done.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jul 20, 2009)

I prefer Vinegar, to the bleach.

But as stated RINSE !!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 20, 2009)

Nerri1029 said:


> I prefer Vinegar, to the bleach.


This is relevant to my interests, as I've got a bunch of rehousing to do after I move and even weak bleach solutions give me a headache. Do you use pure vinegar or a vinegar/water solution?


----------



## Jack III (Jul 20, 2009)

mandipants said:


> You shouldn't have any problem getting it cleaned up and made usable.  I actually just bought a dirty used terriarium.  Since you don't know where it's been, use a mild bleach solution (ten parts warm water, one part bleach)  you should add the bleach to the water, not the water to the bleach.  Scrub it, and rinse it VERY THOUGHLY.  And then rinse it again.  let it dry in the sun for 24 hours, double check to make sure there's not bleach smell, if there is, rinse it again.  and Wha-la!  Just like new!


My 2 cents - Your dilution rate for bleach should be 1:32.  This is the standard I'm familiar with.  A stronger bleach solution does not disinfect better..(at least according to some veterinary medicine journals....) it just leaves more bleach to rinse off and potentially more residue.  Good luck with your project!!


----------



## Ether Imp (Jul 20, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> This is relevant to my interests, as I've got a bunch of rehousing to do after I move and even weak bleach solutions give me a headache. Do you use pure vinegar or a vinegar/water solution?


I don't know what he uses... but I've used a vinager/water solution for house-cleaning before. Good stuff.


----------



## gazzab (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies... the tank was acrylic and cleaned up well with a very weak bleach/water solution, but ended up kind of blurred out so I couldn't really see what was inside... so I went out and bought a new one anyway 

I think it's always worth trying though, saves money to put towards more Ts


----------



## sean-820 (Jul 20, 2009)

nvm i sw you cleaned it already.


----------



## Ether Imp (Jul 20, 2009)

Vinager/water solution or possibly glass cleaner would have made it less blurry, perhaps?


----------

